# Calling All Artists: FA United Art Contests!



## Dragoneer (Mar 17, 2007)

*FA: United is calling all artists!* We're looking for brave, talented individuals to step up to the plate and help illustrate United's first conbook! Not only that, but we're also in need of artists to design our convention's official shirt!

Submissions must be sent to *dragoneer@faunited.org * no later than *June 15th, 2007!* Submissions must be PG-13 in nature, no questions about it! All winners and submitters will be featured on FA and FA: United to showcase their valiant effort!

[size=medium]*Wanted: Conbook Illustrations!*[/size]
FA: United needs you, illustrators and doodlers from across the galaxy to assemble! We need convention-themed pictures to inject into our ultra sleek conbook in our eternal effort to amp the visuals with heaping doses of awesomeness. And that's where you come in!

We need artwork for the conbook, and we want you to assist! Think of it: glory, fame, your own car! While we can't provide any of those, we can provide you with a chance to get your art published and seen - and for free, to boot! What's not to love. Not only that, but by submitting artwork to FA: United for the conbook, you will be automatically entered to win an FA: United branded Kingston 2GB flash Drives, an ultra-sleek, pocketable gift normally reserved only for FA:U's supersponsors! They're in limited supply, and definitely a collector's item!

And we're giving away two of them at random just for submitting art to FA:U's conbook! How nifty is that?

[size=medium]*But Wait, There's More! Convention Shirt Design Neded!*[/size]
Not only that, but we've got a SECOND contest running at the same time! *GASP* It's true! We're in dire need of seriously awesome t-shirt designs for FA: United. Help craft, create and design a t-shirt _destined to be worn by millions_! Alright, thousands. Ok... wait, let's be real. A few hundred people will be able to get their hands on the shirt, but they'll be the privileged many! 

So, what are the rules? For one, the design must be in black and white! Fair enough. Second, it must contain our ever-lovable site mascot, Fender! And that's it, really. That's the gist of it. The shirts are going to be all black, so be sure to consider than when you're designing!

So have fun, get your creative juices flowin' and let your imagination run wild. 

The lucky individual selected for FAU's winner will receive an FA: United 2GB Kingston Flash Drive and our eternal love (oh, and free Founding-level sponsorship for the con - quite a value!).

[size=medium]*Mini FAQ*[/size]
Have a question, want an answer? Ask away, and it will be added to the list!

*What is FA: United's theme for the conbook and shirt?*
Our theme is "New Con Smell". Since this is our first year, we really don't have a convention theme per se. Mainly, we're looking for general convention activities, hijinks and fun! Because that's what coventioneering is all about. Chilling with your friends, having fun and letting the routines of life go long enough to build and creative lasting memories with your chums.

On a side note, we also thought about "Breaking FA: United's Virginity"Â Â for the theme but our lawyers advised us that this may not be a good idea in the long term.

*Is the theme REALLY "New Con Smell?"*
It's just a joke, really. =) Because we're a new convention (r0xx0rz!) it's a pun on our freshness on the con scene. To be honest, we don't have an official theme except for being an FA-themed Furry convention. The general theme is just "con activities".

*When is the conbook?*
June 15th, 2007!

*Where do I send submissions?*
E-mail them to dragoneer@faunited.org! All submissions will be turned over to FA:U's ace team of staffers for proper dissemnation.

*What format should I use for my submissions?*
Submissions should be sent in a high quality TIFF or PNG format, black and white and 300dpi. All high resolution submissions will not leave FA or FA: United staffing hands and will be locked in a secure vault (read: external hard drive) to ensure their safety.


----------



## AQB52 (Mar 17, 2007)

Sounds good to me....count me in!  **Scampers off with head full of idears**


----------



## chicago-lollie (Mar 18, 2007)

QUESTION. s. :U

Are there any other technical details we should know about when creating imagery for the conbook/shirt design? DPI resolution, maximum height and width, templates? RGB/CMYK color, or grayscale?

And how will the shirt design be printed? White shirts, black shirts, colored shirts? Ink, screenprint, or heat transfers?



QUESTIONS QUESTIONS QUESTIONS.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 18, 2007)

chicago-lollie said:
			
		

> QUESTION. s. :U
> 
> Are there any other technical details we should know about when creating imagery for the conbook/shirt design? DPI resolution, maximum height and width, templates? RGB/CMYK color, or grayscale?
> 
> ...


I updated the main body of it a bit. 300 DPI, TIFF/PNG and grayscale (Black/white).

Shirts are going black-T's with silkscreened art, ultra-high quality black and white.  Aka - the shirt is made to last!


----------



## chicago-lollie (Mar 18, 2007)

Silkscreen, screenprint, at least you knew what I meant. XD

EEEXCELLENT. Time to get creative. >:3


----------



## Salith (Mar 18, 2007)

I can make Banners and Tag's like no others can 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/salith/
I'm really good at making Signatures and Little Icon's like the ones in my webpage :3


----------



## buckywhitetale13 (Mar 18, 2007)

can me add tooo??? please?

make deery eyes and bleats cutely


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 18, 2007)

buckywhitetale13 said:
			
		

> can me add tooo??? please?


It's open to everybody who wants to participate!


----------



## zentako (Mar 18, 2007)

where can i find some good pictures of fender (for reference purposes) 

I've got a idea for a pic for this contest which i think suits it well i hope to have it completed soon and sent off BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA im evil


----------



## Salith (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm in, send me a message on Furaffinity if anything comes up/ if anything needs to be made =D


----------



## nobuyuki (Mar 19, 2007)

The thing I like about new con smell is the..... lack of actual smells :B
that won't last XD


anyone have any ideas on how to sorta turn "new con smell" into a picture without resorting to drawing like... fender in a car?


----------



## Kattywampus (Mar 19, 2007)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> The thing I like about new con smell is the..... lack of actual smells :B
> that won't last XD
> 
> 
> anyone have any ideas on how to sorta turn "new con smell" into a picture without resorting to drawing like... fender in a car?



Yup!  And I'm drawing it.

-CBK


----------



## lucca_manadragon (Mar 19, 2007)

Sweet! Count me in, I'll get to doodling and send in some goodies ,^..^, Best of luck to all other entrants, may the best artist win ,^..^,

I do have a question though, will the print be just on the front or will there be a back to it as well?


----------



## Infinity (Mar 19, 2007)

"Submissions must be PG-13 in nature, no questions about it!"

Wait, do you mean PG-13 as in no higher than that or PG-13 is in you have to make it a bit uh, well you know...


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 19, 2007)

It has to be PG-13 and safe or all audiences!


----------



## lavonne (Mar 19, 2007)

Sounds like a good oprotunity, I always love free publicity stuffs too.Â Â I would love to do something for this.  -^_^-


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 20, 2007)

lavonne said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good oprotunity, I always love free publicity stuffs too.Â Â I would love to do something for this.Â Â -^_^-


And indeed it is. =) So c'mon and join in!


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll definantly supply some art for the con book!  And maybe supply a design for the shirt.  Is there a limit to how many shirt designs a person can submit?  And from what I've read, it will be white printed on black, for the shirt i mean?


----------



## Kuro-Kai (Mar 20, 2007)

Smashing, I'll try to put in my bit. =3
~Kai


----------



## lucca_manadragon (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok i have i few ideas, i just need to know if the tees will be front print only or if front and back will be available


----------



## Tiberius Flavius Drasus (Mar 21, 2007)

If we are unable to attend but manage to get art in the conbook or on the t-shirt do we still get one mailed to us?

Thanks
~Tiber


----------



## gobob (Mar 21, 2007)

Indeed.  Seems a shame to waste free publicity.  Count me in.  If I can get off my ass, that is.

@o_o@


----------



## Eidolon (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm still confused about the rating. Does everything have to be PG-13? If an image is G or PG rated it's out of the question?


----------



## MacTheHero (Mar 22, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> [size=medium]*Mini FAQ*[/size]
> Have a question, want an answer? Ask away, and it will be added to the list!



In regards to the shirt, is it one or two sided, or even three sided with an arm "patch" design?


----------



## StormyHotWolf88 (Mar 22, 2007)

is this for anthrocon?


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Mar 22, 2007)

StormyHotWolf88 said:
			
		

> is this for anthrocon?



It's for FurAffinity's new convention FA United.


----------



## zentako (Mar 22, 2007)

Eidolon said:
			
		

> I'm still confused about the rating. Does everything have to be PG-13? If an image is G or PG rated it's out of the question?



basically means no porn.. or violence basically it has to be suitible for ages up to 13 years (if im wrong then correct me lol)


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 22, 2007)

Tiberius Flavius Drasus said:
			
		

> If we are unable to attend but manage to get art in the conbook or on the t-shirt do we still get one mailed to us?
> 
> Thanks
> ~Tiber


You betcha! If you land the shirt, we'll even give you two. =)


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 22, 2007)

lucca_manadragon said:
			
		

> Ok i have i few ideas, i just need to know if the tees will be front print only or if front and back will be available


They'll have both. =)


----------



## Cray (Mar 22, 2007)

Eidolon said:
			
		

> I'm still confused about the rating. Does everything have to be PG-13? If an image is G or PG rated it's out of the question?



The PG-13 rating is a maximum.  We certainly aren't gonna turn away G or PG rated stuff.


----------



## baltowolf6990 (Mar 25, 2007)

If you still need anything, email me at baltowolf6990@yahoo.com  Some of my art clients may be interested in helping out with this.

-Balto Wolf


----------



## Dragonide (Mar 25, 2007)

Hmmm...sound gd. I'm in

But, con? I can't quite get that. It says convention and that its general convention activites but whats that mean?


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 25, 2007)

Dragonide said:
			
		

> It says convention and that its general convention activites but whats that mean?


Hanging out with friends, drawing, room parties, dancing, drinking, riding up and down in elevators going, "WHEEEE, MOTHERFUCKER!" and, y'know, general ultra-rad party in a hotel stuff. =)


----------



## Dragonide (Mar 25, 2007)

AHHHH i see. Right. Well. Fine. I enter. Lol, no chance of wining btu i may as well try lol.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 25, 2007)

Dragonide said:
			
		

> AHHHH i see. Right. Well. Fine. I enter. Lol, no chance of wining btu i may as well try lol.


Dude, for the prizes on the sketchbook they'll be given out at random. Completely random. =) Just by sending in some art you'll be entered (so long as, y'know, the art is for the conbook and meets all requirements!).


----------



## Icelyon (Mar 26, 2007)

I might have to partake :3


----------



## lucca_manadragon (Mar 26, 2007)

ok thanks for the info *starts to sketch out the designs for both front only and the front/back shirts*


----------



## Dragonide (Mar 26, 2007)

Cool...I think i will enter after all


----------



## pyromancy (Mar 30, 2007)

I require reference material on the Fender.  Where is the best source?


----------



## ValentineCrow (Apr 1, 2007)

About the black & white requirement - 

Are the pictures for the book going to be printed in full-out b&W (high contrast) or with greyscale? say, if a character's shirt is filled with a medium grey tone, would that appear grey or go full black in the printed copy of the book?

I assume the pictures will be rotated or re-sized according to where they are placed. If so, do you guys sharpen before you resize? (my electronic illustration teacher says this is the best method so it doesn't loose quality)


----------



## min (Apr 2, 2007)

ok, preyfar-san, so, can I still enter if I know for certain I'm not gonna be able to hit the con?


----------



## Kairyu (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow, of course I'll join in. The opportunity is too great =o


----------



## Triggs (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm deffinately in. fender is a raccoon, hai? if not then I'm confused...^^


----------



## chicago-lollie (Apr 6, 2007)

Fender is often mistaken as a raccoon. He's actually a ferrox: half ferret, half fox. ;3


----------



## Aquacoon (Apr 7, 2007)

:O I've never been to a con. So I don't know if I feel comfertable contributing.


----------



## markwulfgar (Apr 8, 2007)

i wanna participate XD

Mark


----------



## zileon (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm new to art contests... and I'm a little less than improvosational... I hate to sound like a noob, but I would appreciate a bit more... well, elaboration of what you require. I can half-expect someone to say 'anything,' but as I said... I need a bit of direction  X3  Sorry for this lame post.


----------



## Neon Grizzly (Apr 9, 2007)

ValentineCrow said:
			
		

> About the black & white requirement -
> 
> Are the pictures for the book going to be printed in full-out b&W (high contrast) or with greyscale? say, if a character's shirt is filled with a medium grey tone, would that appear grey or go full black in the printed copy of the book?
> 
> I assume the pictures will be rotated or re-sized according to where they are placed. If so, do you guys sharpen before you resize? (my electronic illustration teacher says this is the best method so it doesn't loose quality)



This I'd like to know as well. =P


----------



## tashumitsu (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm so in this!!


----------



## CuB Hyena (Apr 9, 2007)

Alright, a noobish question for all. Anyone might be able to answer this one.

Mascot is the guy at the top drawing/writing on the paper. Right? The raccoon guy?

*edit* Never mind. I figured it out. But I am curious, will it be 'printed' grey scale for the conbook? That would be good. Either way though, I'm in. *spends all of monday drawing, after she cleans out a musty and gross garage with her roomie Peiko)


----------



## FoxyWolf (Apr 9, 2007)

So black an white means ink only? and well ofcourse, lined shading...


----------



## Rickypup (Apr 18, 2007)

Cools sounds like grate fun ^^


----------



## WolfyWetFurr (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm not popular but I'm going see if I can give it a shot. Life is hectic. I hope to get out one or two good works for the book. If everyone will be shown that will be one really big book...


----------



## zebala (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry my poor english

This contest is open for international peoples? I am from Brasil, and I would likes participate too


----------



## Charrio (Apr 19, 2007)

When you say Convention themed images, what do you mean by convention themed?

Like in lines or at a booth and such?


----------



## chicago-lollie (Apr 19, 2007)

Already been answered, Charrio. :D



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> Dragonide said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShiverZ (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm in!

Sounds like a good idea for creative ideas and good for publicity, now to contemplate and idea.


----------



## genEtik (Apr 21, 2007)

I think I'm going to give it a try  (the t-shirt design)


----------



## Baltis (May 2, 2007)

My submission is almost complete. I've got a preview of it here:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/525707/


----------



## WolfyWetFurr (May 3, 2007)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/526114/
This is what I have so far


----------



## HAZARD (May 9, 2007)

so can we use, "new con smell"? as the theme('cause i have an idea or two) or do you want to use the "con activities" instead.


----------



## slipstreme (May 11, 2007)

Count me in. 

My account: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/slipstreme


----------



## Terrkall (May 25, 2007)

I was considering this but I don't need a jump drive.
I'll step back and let someone more deserving grapple some fame and technology.

All the best to the entries!


----------



## Jimp (May 25, 2007)

Count me in! Im assuming around 81/2 X 11 or will you resize?


----------



## Dragoneer (May 25, 2007)

Jimp said:
			
		

> Count me in! Im assuming around 81/2 X 11 or will you resize?


The higher the resolution we get the better.  We can always resize them down, but it's impossible to upscale an image and retain quality. =P


----------



## Dragoneer (May 25, 2007)

HAZARD said:
			
		

> so can we use, "new con smell"? as the theme('cause i have an idea or two) or do you want to use the "con activities" instead.


Con activities would be best.


----------



## Jimp (May 25, 2007)

Would reffering to 'the first time' be too over pg-13?


----------



## Aegidia (May 28, 2007)

I'm working on a few ideas for the conbook, but had two questions before I start the final drawing(s):
1) Does the art for the conbook have to feature Fender as well, or does that go for the shirt only?
2) Can you enter more than one drawing?


----------



## dave hyena (May 28, 2007)

Aegidia said:
			
		

> I'm working on a few ideas for the conbook, but had two questions before I start the final drawing(s):
> 1) Does the art for the conbook have to feature Fender as well, or does that go for the shirt only?



It says: "The general theme is just "con activities".

Therefore I assume that Fender does not have to feature at all. It could be any furries enjoying a convention in some form or fashion.

I don't know about multiple entries. Also, although it's a bit late >.< here are some good reference pictures for Fender:

K-9:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14276/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mrk-9/

Mutley:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/29967/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/29980/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/46170/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mutley/

Dragoneer

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/472970/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dragoneer/

Andy-Fox:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/520288/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/andyfox/

Cooner:

http://www.wikiffinity.net/index.php?title=Image:Fa_faq.png
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/cooner

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/225933/
^animation with fender singing!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/212897/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kattywampus/

Fender is a Ferrox. A ferret Fox bybrid.


----------



## Kattywampus (Jun 13, 2007)

*phew* Got mine in before the deadline!


----------



## slipstreme (Jun 14, 2007)

Are 1200 dpi scans allowed? They have been resized to manageable sizes, but originally scanned on the 1200dpi setting.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 15, 2007)

slipstreme said:
			
		

> Are 1200 dpi scans allowed? They have been resized to manageable sizes, but originally scanned on the 1200dpi setting.


Yep!


----------



## slipstreme (Jun 15, 2007)

Dragoneers message box will not accept my submissions and I really want to be able to send them to you guys. I do not want the last few hours of tweaking one pic to go to waste.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 16, 2007)

slipstreme said:
			
		

> Dragoneers message box will not accept my submissions and I really want to be able to send them to you guys. I do not want the last few hours of tweaking one pic to go to waste.


I did get two e-mails from you in the end, so all is good.


----------



## BondoFox (Jun 23, 2007)

I knew I was never going to be able to make the deadline, but I wanted everyone to know I had an idea anyway  8)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/620614/

Best knots!
BondoFox
www.bondofox.net
And this FurAffinity station


----------



## Jimp (Jun 26, 2007)

sooo, ummm when do we find out if we got in the book?


----------

